# Pigeon Toss Distance and Time!!



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

what times have you guys been getting for your pigeon toss distances?:

5miles:
10miles:
15miles:
20miles:
25miles:
40miles: 
50miles:

my first toss took them 40 minutes 
second toss I went a little over went to 14 miles the sky was a little cloudy and so far 1:30 minutes passed by no show yet so wanted to know what times should we expect for the birds to arrive in each distances?


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

well as I just finished doing this thread they arrived
take off time aroud 8:14 and arrived at 9:34


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would do 2 or 3 tosses from your 10 mile spot, I think it helps build confidence in the birds. The first few tosses you can'y worry about time.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

For the last week, my tosses have ranged from 20 miles to 65 miles and my speeds have all been 1320-1350 ypm. This morning, my birds went 18 miles in 23 minutes. No wind to speak of.


----------



## Flying LV (Oct 7, 2008)

At the moment mine are doing 30 miles in about 40 mins. with a 5 mph headwind. 2 groups of 22.


----------



## BetaPigeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*toss*



FrequentFlierMiles said:


> what times have you guys been getting for your pigeon toss distances?:
> 
> 5miles:
> 10miles:
> ...


Not sure why you are trying to determine, but I would not worry about time in short tosses, you might get something at 40 and 50 miles that you maybe worth while. We just tossed our birds this morning, my partner took them 60 miles, he released them at 7 and they were home by 9ish.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

Im going to repeat the first two toss again in just trying to see them beating me home bc I got traffic lights while they don't lol but so far so good I only lost one pigeon and it was the youngest one got probably distracted by other birds or something hoping it might still arrive today I'm already seeing Alot of hawks and falcons in my area just the other day there was one who tried grabbing one of my birds from the roof but seemed like the hawk was lazy my birds took off and he stayed back


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

So what if the birds beat you home,or if they take 90 minutes for a REALLY SHORT TOSS...It means nothing...I allways used to beat my birds home...Untill I got to many speeding tickets!!!..I can drive my car 65/75 mph....They are NEVER going to beat me home...Now,I don`t care !!!! Just pay attention to what they LOOK LIKE when they get home....Are they tired,are their mouths open,are their feathers tight to the body when they land ??? Pay attention to the right things,and not how fast or slow they were....You need to know what type of condition they are in....The TIME don`t allways tell you that answer....Use your eyes,and not the clock...The only time that matters is on RACE DAY !!!! PERIOD !!!!!!.........Alamo


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

yea that's true but than again I'm new don't really know when they are in condition all I know is that the first couple tosses they haven't looked tired at least there mouths where not breathing hard so te tosses look to short but I'm trying to get them used to the area do when they do go far they will start to remember certain areas as they fly home I wanted to know what time to expect bc I wanted to repeat the tosses until I see them getting a time that should take them to fly that distance that was why I don't want to push them and than suffer the consequences of losing them trying to keep my numbers down of losses


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I'm only goin to really test them out next year for old bird races so I want to train these birds I have now and have a good idea to what I have for next season bc I will report to my mentor and ask him what he thinks or compare to how his birds did bc I don't expect to win nothing my first year but trying to learn from him he has one of the best birds in the area so one should always have a time to expect a bird to arrive in sports runners have a time that they set to either match or beat so when comes to race day they will know I they are ready to compete against the best so you can't say there is no time bc the first race of young bird season was 100 mile toss and most birds the ones who where feeling good/ better conditioned whatever you may think got home in 1:30 to 1:50 to be on the top 100 placed birds out of couple thousand so one has to figure out about how long should each distance take to know if the bird is in good condition


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If the birds are in good shape and routing good when they get close to home they will just finish there morning fly. By the time you get past 45 or 50 miles then you can start to time them, befor that they are young birds, just kids that want to play.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> If the birds are in good shape and routing good when they get close to home they will just finish there morning fly. By the time you get past 45 or 50 miles then you can start to time them, befor that they are young birds, just kids that want to play.
> Dave


Thank you Pete for saying that.. was not sure how to word it and you did it perfectley.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

5mile 13min


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

the short distance really doesn't matter. I've notice sometimes that the birds don't even want to come home right away as they still want to route or keep flying, so if someone is expecting the birds home right away from a 5 mile to 15miles, it would be hard to say if the timing is accurate enough to be determined unless you get home and some of them come home right away,


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

yea I got the kids thing happen to me this morning 
I let them out at 6:00am and they where flying two hours good until I stopped seeing them 
I go out fishing an hour later my dad still sees them flying well 4:30 I got home not one went in the loft they where still flying so as kids do they went out and adventured and I'm sure they stopped in somebodies roof durring that whole time.

Good News once I got home they came in as soon as I made the call and sure as heck they were hungry and thirsty once they finished I stepped inside and come out in another 15 minutes and the bird I thought I lost during my 14 mile toss is back he must have hit a wire or something of that nature because I saw a scratch under his chest by the spine good thing wasn't nothing serious.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As soon as you get to 45 miles or so they will come home a lot faster, they may still want to go out and play but they will come home first. At least then you can get the time. Next year in old birds play time is over, they just want to come home.
Dave


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

dvtlegend said:


> the short distance really doesn't matter. I've notice sometimes that the birds don't even want to come home right away as they still want to route or keep flying, so if someone is expecting the birds home right away from a 5 mile to 15miles, it would be hard to say if the timing is accurate enough to be determined unless you get home and some of them come home right away,


I have noticed the same in the 5 to 15 mile tosses. They all seem to take 30 to 60 minutes, which so happens to be the length of time that they like to loft fly. There were a couple of times when I have seen them flying by and keep going. .


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I got what you guys are saying well I have yet trained tossed them enough for myself to feel confortable to go take them on a thirty+ mile toss want to make at least ten tosses at 8 and 14 mile distance maybe in ten days I will take them on a thirty mile tossif weather isn't bad like it has been rain and thunderstorms almost every other day


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Ten times at 8 miles, I think thats a bit to many times. But I know your probably fearing on the returns. My first toss was at 15miles with the yb's and it took about 30-40 mins but when they arrived at home they still didnt want to come down, so assumptions can be made that they probably took their time coming home or flying elsewhere.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

FrequentFlierMiles said:


> want to make at least ten tosses at 8 and 14 mile distance maybe in ten days I will take them on a thirty mile tossif weather isn't bad like it has been rain and thunderstorms almost every other day


Ten tosses between 8 and 14 is excessive. It probably won't hurt you but after 4 or five tosses at those distances it probably isn't helping much either. My feeling is if they can make it back from 5 to 10 it shows that at least some of them know how to come home. At that point it's about conditioning. Can they fly for an hour or two if needed.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all,
I just started getting into fliers. My friend who has a racing loft gave me 4 (one got lost) but the 3 remaining birds are dynamite. I just started tossing them this week, and I was very nervous! I started at 2.5 miles and I think due to traffic (Wash/DC area) they got home 2 minutes before me. I'm now going to go 5-7 miles. I feel pretty comfortable that they know the area, but hawks are always a danger. At this point I am just enjoying watching my birds fly, and learning as much as I can about pigeon racing, nutrition and health. It's a whole other ballgame!


----------

